# First Ps first day



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Well got my little 5 Cariba this morn from G. They all came in looking great and are active already. These are my first Ps. They look very similar to Small Reds I have seen at the LFS.

When to offer food for first time?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

weidjd said:


> Well got my little 5 Cariba this morn from G. They all came in looking great and are active already. These are my first Ps. They look very similar to Small Reds I have seen at the LFS.
> 
> When to offer food for first time?
> [snapback]1038582[/snapback]​


I'd offer them food today. They might not eat it until they get settled in though. If they don't eat it within 5 min then remove it. Try again later today. I fed my babies 2 times per day.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Azreal how long have you had your Cariba and Piraya? I would love to see them. I am in St. Joe noticed you were in KC. Also have yours settled down nice, these little guys are not as skittish as I thought they would be.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pics


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

weidjd said:


> Azreal how long have you had your Cariba and Piraya? I would love to see them. I am in St. Joe noticed you were in KC. Also have yours settled down nice, these little guys are not as skittish as I thought they would be.
> [snapback]1038601[/snapback]​


I live in St.Joe also







I just put KC because its the closest big city.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I now remember you posted about BS at ABBA. Did you get ps local or online.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Get some pics in asap


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

weidjd said:


> I now remember you posted about BS at ABBA. Did you get ps local or online.
> [snapback]1038694[/snapback]​


I bought them from George. Shark Aquarium


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

waspride said:


> Get some pics in asap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Also feed them 2-3 times daily to avoid canabalism.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Feed them bloodworms 3 or more times a day and they should grow fast and healthy... Put in a nice powerhead too


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

zrreber said:


> Feed them bloodworms 3 or more times a day and they should grow fast and healthy... Put in a nice powerhead too
> [snapback]1038725[/snapback]​










don't put a powerhead till they get at leats 2.5"+ or you will find a sucked up piranha. 1" is way to small for a powerhead.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I will try blood worms then later today see what they do. I will get pics up soon they shoot around alot when the light was on so I shut it off.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

weidjd said:


> I will try blood worms then later today see what they do. I will get pics up soon they shoot around alot when the light was on so I shut it off.
> [snapback]1038793[/snapback]​


i would leave it on so they can be conditioned to be around you. just my opinion, when i first received my babies (2"-2.5") they were like you mentioned all over the place. I wanted that, i didn't want fish that are going to be hiding eveytime the light is going to be turned on.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Will do, lights back on. Once they are out more I will snap a pic or two.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)




----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Please, lets seem some pictures!!! hehe, i'm anxious!


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I will have pics later tonight or tomorrow. Gotta a ? about feeding these little guys. How do you feed them worms? I use a dropper to feed Bloodworms to my Dwarf puffers but these of course not right now will come up to get the worms. What should I do?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

weidjd said:


> I will have pics later tonight or tomorrow. Gotta a ? about feeding these little guys. How do you feed them worms? I use a dropper to feed Bloodworms to my Dwarf puffers but these of course not right now will come up to get the worms. What should I do?
> [snapback]1039143[/snapback]​


When i fed blood worms to my then baby piranha's i would buy frozen blood worm cubes and i would add water to a small tupperware container from the tank. Then add a couple of cubes and let them dissolve and then i would just throw them in the tank.....they went ape for them when they were young. not anymore though


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

That is what I do water from tank to thaw out the worms. You would add the whole cube to the tank? I tried krill and they took a couple bites outta it.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

weidjd said:


> That is what I do water from tank to thaw out the worms. You would add the whole cube to the tank? I tried krill and they took a couple bites outta it.
> [snapback]1039300[/snapback]​


yes sir... 2 of them. at your size they probably would prefer blood worms, flakes, carnivore pellets (small size), and black worms. I would not feed them krill till they are 2.5 to 3".

The object is to introduce them to a variety of food when they are small so you can distinguish what they like and give them a better diet. I also would recomend shrimp and krill as the staple but not till they are bigger as i stated before. This will bring out their color and is very nutritious for them too


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

killerbee said:


> zrreber said:
> 
> 
> > Feed them bloodworms 3 or more times a day and they should grow fast and healthy... Put in a nice powerhead too
> ...


Good point. I know that little baby piranha in the wild have to fend for themselves in the wild rivers of South America, but your tank is not the wild rivers of South America, so I always suggest to keep the powerheads off until they are 2.5" of age or up. 
~Taylor~


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Well used a cube today of Bworms. ? how long do I leave them in for and how do I get them outta the tank?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

weidjd said:


> Well used a cube today of Bworms. ? how long do I leave them in for and how do I get them outta the tank?
> [snapback]1040781[/snapback]​


when i fed mine i never had any remains left...hey would eat all if not most then my pleco would finish the job







I would just leave them in there and if you notice they leave alot maybe u can use a shrimp brine net to remove. (nets with smallest holes available) Did they like or what?


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Mine are super skitty still. Two maybe three took a couple worms but the rest watched them float to the bottom. Then they were back in there hiding spots.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Also what about a small feeder guppy or ?


----------

